# Switchgear



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yes....


~CS~


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Just what it looks like in general? Here is some typical LV 600V switchgear and then schneider MV 34kv switchgear (SF6). Not sure if that is what your looking for, I have more in detail pictures if you want.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

You better have some big balls, some people on here need to pick apart every little thing that is not right.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

darren79 said:


> You better have some big balls, some people on here need to pick apart every little thing that is not right.


"You* had* better......"


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Some of the papers in the top picture are crooked and the lockout tag in the second picture ain't filled out correctly. That's hack bullchit.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> Some of the papers in the top picture are crooked and the lockout tag in the second picture ain't filled out correctly. That's hack bullchit.


hell in a handbasket :no:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

stuiec said:


> hell in a handbasket :no:


 I swear to god. Good think I'm here to do it right.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> I swear to god. Good think I'm here to do it right.


Good think is right. Clearly, there was not enough good think at the time of install, and quite possibly, a certain amount of_ bad_ think.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Ah, dammit! :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Someone actually got me one of those wooden gear switch plates. It's pretty neat.

OP, sorry I've derailed your thread. I can post switchgear pictures if you like, but none of it is mine, just stuff I work on.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Big John said:


> Some of the papers in the top picture are crooked and the lockout tag in the second picture ain't filled out correctly. That's hack bullchit.


They definitely are crooked :thumbup: That's what you get with only one magnet holding test sheets in a data center lol, the forced air that cools the room comes from the floor, and everywhere, 360 degrees.


----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)

No....I have a pic of a potentialy hazardous switch gear problem that was emailed to me and I wanted some opinions from the experts


----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)

How do I post here I am a newbi


----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok to be clear


Can I post a jpg from my pc in here so you guys can see it and advise


----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)

http://i59.tinypic.com/jkg5k6.jpg


----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)

[/img]http://i59.tinypic.com/jkg5k6.jpg[/img]


----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)

repeated attempts to post pic have failed.
was able to post lint to pic
displeasure with this site increases
but I press onward


----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)

lint = link

auto correct


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wmackay said:


> lint = link
> 
> auto correct



Try this....




> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/how-post-photos-images-2011-update-19925/
> 
> *480sparky*
> Chief Electron Relocator
> ...


----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wmackay said:


> Thanks



You're welcome...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...only wish I could post some pics of the bizzillion dollar chip plant I am helping to build, pretty cool stuff, but not worth risking my job (no photos)


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Some switchgear laying around


----------

